# Seasoning your new smoker??



## matts (Jun 28, 2010)

I got my new smoker built, now I need to season it.  My question is about the woods.  Can I just use anything as long as it will get hot.  I am thinking all the process is, is to oil it down and burn it in?  Is that pretty much it?  Does it really matter if the wood is still wet and do I just get the heat up to pretty high?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## eman (Jun 28, 2010)

Do not use green wood for the seasoning. you will make creasote . Maybe not enought to matter

 but any is to much.

 use seasoned wood and get the heat up.


----------



## meateater (Jun 28, 2010)

Use what you would use to smoke with.


----------



## chainsaw (Jun 28, 2010)

You may get more specific responses (but in case you don't)  but a friend of mine coincidentally seasoned his towed smoker this weekend-it is HUGE-he estimated 100-plus chicken hindquarters could be cooked on it-the short version he told me was 25 lbs of charcoal and 4-5 good logs of wood (species unknown) got it hot-really hot. When he cooled it down he got two big buckets of lard and a new mop and slathered it on all over the inside. Then he got some onions and worked on the grills with it. Then he cooked 20-30 lbs of hindquarters. Not too specific but he had a friend that was a caterer and had done this process before. (My young friend is a mechanical engineer) This was a scratch-built towed smoker which we wondered if he would complete. Good luck to you my friend.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 28, 2010)

meateater said:


> Use what you would use to smoke with.


+1 what he said.

I used seasoned hickory chunks when I had my offset, worked great!


----------



## matts (Jun 28, 2010)

ok, thanks that helps.  I really didn't want to burn up any of my smokin wood but I will if needed.  

Thanks

Matt


----------

